# yippee! my turn for a success story!



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

I have had an IBS free week and it feels great! I have just started a new job and in my old job I was so anxious all the time that I would be palpitating and running to the loo regularly. To everyone in a stressful job trying to cope with your IBS - leave if you can! Working in a nice environment has made me so relaxed. I am taking Caltrate 3x per day and I took Immodium on my first day but haven't needed it since then. I am up to day 50 of the tapes and am sure that these have helped me a lot (and I've slept through 95% of them!). I have also given up wheat (as recommended by my homeopathic doc) so maybe this has caused the change also.A couple of months ago I felt like I'd had a nervous breakdown, but now I feel "normal" again. I was thinking that I'd have to give up work for good, but it was just the job I'd had that was bringing on my symptoms. There are still certain situations where I need to watch out (I know that being at someone else's house will make me "what if I have to run off to the loo" worry) but I really feel that I'm a huge step further in a short space of time. I've avoided medication as I've been hoping to help myself, and that time has finally come. I cannot recommend strongly enough that you banish stress from your life. Looking forward to starting side 5 - Good luck to all fellow D-ers!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2001)

I'm so happy for you, stressibs.keep up the spirit...Best regards,Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hurray, Stressibs! So happy you are coming along fine!!! Keep us posted, and hope all continues well for you...sure that it will!!Yippee!







~ Marilyn


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

way to go stressribs!we IBS'ers have to celebrate one "normal" week at a time....sheesh. we are NOT hard to please! keep it up!


----------

